# Marine Receivers



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Nice bit of nostalgia *here*


----------



## GW3OQK (Jun 10, 2010)

Bob Clay, be warned, there's an R50M there, the only receiver shown I ever sailed with. Today I have my Atalanta, CR100 and Rees Mace 619 on air.
73, Andrew


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

R651400 said:


> Nice bit of nostalgia *here*


b

Very interesting.thanks for this.

73

KR


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Interesting - Thanks for the post.
One thing though the R551 was rubbish on MF even the ALERT was better (sorry - bit of exaggeration there 
Any one else of the same opinion ?
(forget I mentioned the ALERT)


----------



## Harry Nicholson (Oct 11, 2005)

GW3OQK said:


> Bob Clay, be warned, there's an R50M there, the only receiver shown I ever sailed with. Today I have my Atalanta, CR100 and Rees Mace 619 on air.
> 73, Andrew


I know it's a good while ago, but I seem to recall with the R50M having to change wavebands with a pair of pliers - the control switch was such a stiff blighter I could not get enough purchase with fingers.


----------



## GW3OQK (Jun 10, 2010)

Sparks, The R551 easily met the type approval sensitivity spec on MF but so too did the Alert! Somebody has previously remarked that with the Alert switched on or off the result was the same. I would leave the Type 1004 reserve receiver on MF and the R551 on HF where it was superb. 

Harry I don't recall the R50M having a very stiff band switch and thought the rotating coil turret a great piece of engineering. It had a little drift on HF. 
73, Andrew


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

_It had a little drift on HF. _ 

.....and some..........


----------

